# Game Thread: Detroit Pistons @ Miami Heat



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

vs.








*Detroit Pistons (48-27) vs. Miami Heat (56-20)*

Time: 1:00 PM
Date: 4.9.05
Venue: American Airlines Arena

*Starting Lineups:*











































































Not sure if Shaq is playing or not.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Since we have basically clinched the central i hope shaq plays, so they have no excuse for their loss when we beat them :cheers:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I'm thinking we don't show our hand defensively. We play them like everyone else does, then switch it up for the playoffs.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

espn.com:



> In the Pistons' locker room, opinions differed on the coming
> matchup with the Heat -- who already have clinched the No. 1 seed in
> the East.
> 
> ...


go sheed...


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I get the feeling that a lot of people feel that Detroit has to beat Miami to prove something to themsleves when that's really not the case. The season series is 1-1.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> ORLANDO -- Sunday's game between the Miami Heat and Pistons must be big, because a Miami reporter actually got coach Larry Brown to talk about it before the Pistons beat Orlando on Friday night.
> 
> 
> The two top teams in the Eastern Conference battle at 1 p.m. in Miami on ABC television.
> ...






> "To me, it's just another game -- one of 82," said Pistons forward Rasheed Wallace. "I think the media is more excited about it than we are. Nobody really knows what's going to happen."


From today's Free Press...


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Game is basically meaningless. After how Miami has been playing lately without Shaq, I don't see them winning. Pistons have been on a roll lately. Would be nice to win out the season.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I talked to Shaq on the phone, and he wasn't going to play.

But I told him about how I lost $150 playing poker at Greektown tonight, and so he's decided to suit up and make you Detroit *******s pay!

Unfortunately, everything is factual besides me talking to Shaq.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

It sucks Shaq isn't going to play. I pray the team doesn't see this as a game not worth trying. It would be so embarassing to lose. We'd never hear the end of it.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

JoeD said:


> It sucks Shaq isn't going to play. I pray the team doesn't see this as a game not worth trying. It would be so embarassing to lose. We'd never hear the end of it.


Well we did beat their full roster in our first meeting with them when Ben Wallace was out. And this was in the middle of our slump (losing to Charlotte, Milwaukee and getting blown out by Cleveland), so maybe we could bring that up if we somehow lose to a Shaq-less heat.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Our team has already proven that we can play below anybody this season. Lets hope they come out with the energy and ball movement that they have been playing with recently. If they do? I predict a 7-10 point win. If they dont? it could get ugly real fast. And the media will pull no punches. Cause lets face it...the national media is ready to annoint the Heat the champs already.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Even without shaq this game should have a playoff atmosphere. After Miami today and chicago tommorow the rest of our games are against bad teams. Thank god the playoffs are almost here.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> But I told him about how I lost $150 playing poker at Greektown tonight, and so he's decided to suit up and make you Detroit *******s pay!


Holdem?


----------



## zeebneeb (Mar 5, 2004)

Anyone for a tasty Rasheed tidbit?


"Detroit Pistons forward Rasheed Wallace, doesn't mind that some observers think the Heat has become the team to beat in the East: 'There are some peasants in the kingdom throwing rocks at the throne, but that's OK.'

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/basketball/11357227.htm


You have to register, but it's a good read.


Man, Rasheed says some of the funniest things I swear...


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

As long as Sheed backs up his talk with his play, which he usually does, I'm fine with it. Funny quote, but it's not as "bad" as him guaranteeing victory in the playoffs. And not nearly as bad as Shaq's statement that Rip is the only player on our team with talent.

Thanks for the article btw.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

No Shaq, but we can't let that change the way we approach the game.

We beat them without Ben Wallace, they can beat us without Shaq if we're not careful.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I'm interested to see what exactly Alonzo Mourning can bring to the table. As long as we continue to share the ball and play team ball we'll be okay.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

This is gonna be a sweet game, too bad Shaq is out. I'm actually watching it! Hurray for ABC


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Where are the fans?

Don't like the first possession at all. It's nice to get Ben involved offensively, but have him feed off others instead of creating his own offense.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

The Pistons have went with Prince guarding Wade (finally) and Miami looks like they'll see how effective Wade can be guarding Prince. Possibly to help him fatigue wise.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

If Prince can manage to get D. Wade backed up a little closer to the block he'll continue to have easy looks because of his length.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Yea the stadium is empty. Wade's got two fouls on him already. I've noticed that Wade jumps around like a fish and just like in high school. If it doesn't give you a highlight real plays, you often find yourself counting on luck to bail you out. I've seen it three times so far in this game. Once he jumped into PRince and got the foul, but another time he did some pointless twirling kick out pass and almost lost it, and then he got that charge. Great job by BW by the way.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I swear the shot clock sounded while he was shooting...


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

CJ said:


> I swear the shot clock sounded while he was shooting...


He still had the ball in his hands when the shot clock expired...


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Oh my. That was a foul on Rip? 

I hate how nobody can fall down or lose their balance in the NBA without a foul being called.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Well, we look sharp.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

We need to convince Ben Wallace to stop doing _that_. Good game from Zo so far.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Pistons just ran that play to Rip that won the game for them in the first meeting.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Hahah 37 consecutive free throws made for Billups...clang.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm impressed with Udonis Haslem. I was under the impression that Haslem was just a gritty hardworking standout on a decent team, this year has changed my mind.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Can always count on national TV to jinx a streak like that. The local stations won't bring that kind of thing up until the streak is over.

I don't think I've ever seen Udonis Haslem miss a jumpshot.

We need to play a lot tougher and start converting our open looks.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Ugly last couple of minutes to the quarter, alot of that could be Ben missing some easy ones and they way we started to ignore Tayshaun offensively.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Udonis is the man....


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Rip, Chauncey, and Tayshaun have all 17 of our points. Somebody else needs to do something.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Getting some defensive rebounds would do wonders for us.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Zo seems to be matching up well against Big Ben. If he can keep it up, Miami may have a chance in this game.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Both teams are shooting pretty bad. Good to see Arroyo out there with some starters.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Okay half looked a little sloppy at times. Miami really needs shaq out there.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

We certainly have a nice lead out there but I honestly can't tell you how we got it. If you would have told me Dwyane Wade would have had as much fouls as points I wouldn't of believed it. 

Can we start an under 70 streak again?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

That was a cheap cheap cheap foul on Rasheed.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Well, that one on Wade might have made up for it.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't like to see A) Tayshaun Prince complaining to much. I'm just used to him being better than that. B) How we jump for every shot fake and often find ourselves way out of position, specifically Prince and Ben.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Miami can't make anything and it seems like the refs are letting ZO play hard under the basket and noone else. Not Sheed, Ben, Udonis... everyone except for Zo.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

It's hard not to stay on the ground defending Wade, he has a great shot fake. The way Prince is defending him helps as well. He's playing off of him and trying to challenge as soon as he rises.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Tom Tolbert is a pretty bright guy.

"Ben Wallace does a lot of things on the floor, but stealing the ball isn't one of them."


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Tom Tolbert is a pretty bright guy.
> 
> "Ben Wallace does a lot of things on the floor, but stealing the ball isn't one of them."



:| 

Didn't hear that one and I'm kind of glad I didn't.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

CJ said:


> Miami can't make anything and it seems like the refs are letting ZO play hard under the basket and noone else. Not Sheed, Ben, Udonis... everyone except for Zo.


That's because Alonzo Mourning comes with a heart warming story of perseverance and determination.

Dwyane Wade seems like he's getting a bit peeved. Tayshaun gave him a hard foul, I'm surprised more didn't come of it. Prince wasn't being dirty or anything but it would be enough to start something in most cases under the circumstances.

Also that fast break off of that long rebound to Billups, then a great pass to Prince was the fastest fast break I've ever seen!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

How'd you like that no call on the offensive goaltend. Must be nice to have the refs in your pocket.

They decided "Because of how Sheed is" they aren't gonna call a tech on him right away. Talk about biased.

The heat would probably lose a game called fairly without Shaq. But now with the refs the way they are, we don't have a snowballs chance in hell.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

CJ said:


> It's hard not to stay on the ground defending Wade, he has a great shot fake. The way Prince is defending him helps as well. He's playing off of him and trying to challenge as soon as he rises.


And if anybody CAN get away with it, it's Prince but maybe he could try and keep it down a tiny bit so he doesn't find himself so out of position.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Lope31 said:


> I don't like to see A) Tayshaun Prince complaining to much. I'm just used to him being better than that.


I totally feel the same way. I believe you should be selective with your battles with the refs. Prince seems to argue every call.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Miami is frustrated. It looks like we've really shaken a lof of these guys confidence.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Dwyane Wade is getting the worst calls against him. Technically I guess they are fouls but when you look at how many similar plays go whistle free it's kinda funny that Wade is getting tagged everytime.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Ben "Ice Man" Wallace


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

No one cares Mr. PA Announcer.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

It's pretty important that we don't start chucking up shots like Sheed just did. A 17 point lead in the third isn't that big of a lead.

Just like that it's 14 points. TO Pistons.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Lope31 said:


> Dwyane Wade is getting the worst calls against him. Technically I guess they are fouls but when you look at how many similar plays go whistle free it's kinda funny that Wade is getting tagged everytime.


At the same time, when you have 4 fouls on you already and Rasheed Wallace has the ball directly under the basket- at some point you have to realize you're not going to block his shot and protect yourself.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Our defense is really starting to relax. Can't let that happen.

Remember last time we played the Heat we were in control going into the 4th and then fell apart.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I swear I go and change the load of laundry in the basement, come back and Miami is on a 7-0 run. Yeesh.

Carlos looks like a good player out there, even though he can't hit squat. He's just so smooth.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Miami has to have the most annoying announcer in the league.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

He is in one of the worst shooting slumps I have ever seen. His jumper looked more than serviceable when he came over, but when it's off man is it off.

He's only made 1 FG in his last 7 games. And had a stretch earlier this year where he made only 1 in 5 games.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Can we get Chauncey back please?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Arroyo's shot is not as bad as it is showing, he has to be lacking confidence in his shot. The reality is he is the only one who can get himself back to shooting an ok percentage.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Miami has slowly been creeping back in the game.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Eddie Jones is playing like the go to guy he was back in Charlotte. 

That was a nice shot by Rip over Anderson a few possessions ago at the end of the shot clock, but we can't rely on stuff like that to bail us out.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Chauncey got another 7 stitches.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

It would be a good idea to run something other than an isolation play on the offensive end.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Sean Corbin was the fursthest official away yet he makes the fifth foul call on Sheed.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

No consistency in the foul calls... none


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Wade is done. That had to be the quickest foul out by a star player I've seen in a while. The official box score said he lasted 21 minutes but if you add up every second I'd imagine it would be less than that. Either way it was a short 21 minutes.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey, off topic. I am the 7th richest member of bbb.net, that is what faith in the Pistons equals out to at the vCasino. Also off topic, doesn't Shandon Anderson have a white man's shaved head? Like Rik Smits, and I'd imagine myself.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Thx to Damon Jones for taking that bad shot.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Damon Jones bailed us out of a couple dumb possessions by taking a dumb and hurried three of his own.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Can't wait to see you with Shaq and Laettner back......


De-Throning time in a few weeks


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Can't wait to see you with Shaq and Laettner back......
> 
> 
> De-Throning time in a few weeks



Yea having only an "Eastern Conference Regular Season Champs" banner is going to suck for you guys...


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

nice win, did that clinch the division?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we'll see won't we....

that's why they play the games.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I don't think todays game told us much of anything. The pistons played like garbage and the Heat were without Shaq. Its pretty much a forgone conclusion that its going to be Heat/Pistons in the ECF.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Brian said:


> I don't think todays game told us much of anything. The pistons played like garbage and the Heat were without Shaq. Its pretty much a forgone conclusion that its going to be Heat/Pistons in the ECF.


It was pretty much a forgone conclusion that the Lakers were going to win it all last year too.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

I kinda like what we can take away from this win. Sure they played without shaq, but they had some players REALLY step up. We actually played bad and still won, Sheed goes 1-9? Cnote takes another 7 stitches on a nocall head butt? Tay has an average game as well as Rip, Ben doesnt really step it up at all. I really wasnt impressed with our play today, it looked very uninspired for the most part, like they were let down by Shaq not playing. Wade will have trouble against Tay and Rip, and Noone on Miami can cover Tay.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

zeebneeb said:


> Anyone for a tasty Rasheed tidbit?
> 
> 
> "Detroit Pistons forward Rasheed Wallace, doesn't mind that some observers think the Heat has become the team to beat in the East: 'There are some peasants in the kingdom throwing rocks at the throne, but that's OK.'
> ...


Thanks for that, it's so good I have to keep it as my sig.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

rainman said:


> nice win, did that clinch the division?


I believe if they win tomorrow night versus Chicago it's a done deal.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

CJ said:


> I believe if they win tomorrow night versus Chicago it's a done deal.


On ABC today it said we clinched.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

2nd seed was locked up today. Can't wait to see the Piston Heat ECF. I don't think there is a chance any other team makes the ECF unless Shaq doesn't play any more. (which won't happen)


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I don't think we've clinched yet. I believe our magic number is now 2, which means if we beat Chicago tomorow we will clinch #2,


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

We are clinched offically or not, I am not to worried about it. I am hoping for cleveland and an easy first round matchup.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

From Today's News:

_*Nobody was more physical in the Pistons' 80-72 victory over the Heat Sunday than Alonzo Mourning. 

He was banging, bruising, clutching, grabbing throughout the game. Yet he played 35 minutes without picking up a personal foul. He had two, essentially intentional fouls, in the final two minutes. 

"It just goes to show you," Rasheed Wallace said, catching himself before he got himself fined, "that it just goes to show you. As much banging that was going on, I mean, I had five fouls, Ben (Wallace) had three, 'Dyess (Antonio McDyess) had two. Wow. But we still got the important thing, we got the win." 

It was like Mourning was allowed to play by the old rules, when players were allowed to impede the progress of players cutting through the lane.*

But Mourning, filling in for Shaquille O'Neal, was a major presence on the defensive end. He finished with 14 rebounds and five blocks -- knocking away two of Rasheed Wallace's dunk attempts. 

"Defensively, he was great," Heat coach Stan Van Gundy said of Mourning. "His effort was fantastic. Offensively, he had a major struggle." 

Mourning did miss 9 of 12 shots, all but one in the paint, but the Pistons still came away impressed. 

"He looked like the 'Zo of old to me," Chauncey Billups said. "He blocked a lot of shots and he was real physical." 
_


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I think we all noticed that.

Not just Sheed, Ben, and Dyess either. Haslem, Doleac, and Wade weren't allowed to get away with nearly the amount of stuff Mourning got away with.


----------



## zeebneeb (Mar 5, 2004)

I am not worried in the least about the Miami Heat. It seems every game we have had a big lead, and either blown it and still won, or blown it and lost.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but in the game we lost, wern't we up by at LEAST 14 at one point, and a HORRID 4th quarter doomed us?


Detroit has three massive matchup advatages against the Heat, and untill they solve them, they are screwed.


Prince. This is A#1. They have NO ONE who can gaurd him, and when they put Wade on him in desperation, I almost fell over laughing. It's the exact same thing on defense. He just shut Wade down.

Billups. D. Jones is screwed, and the Heat are doomed becuase of this one. Billups is arguably our best big game performer, and to have him bieng gaurded by such a mediocre player is almost laughable.

Rasheed and Haslem. Miami better hope that Zo can play ALOT of minutes, becuase he actually did a decent job on Rasheed. When it comes down to it, on a big posession during the ECF, I am happy as hell to have Haslem gaurding Sheed' down in the post.


The key to me is that Detroit can gaurd every position with effectivness, whle Miami cannot. It's so lopsided with those three, i'm surprised no one brings it up more often.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Miami is stuck in a bad situation defending our 1,2, and 3 spots no matter what way you look at it. None of the starting three or the immediate bench players that come into the game can defend Prince effectively in the post. RIp is going to get his regardless and Chauncey is going to treat Damon Jones like he did in the playoff series last year and like he used to do in practice. If Damon Jones was a decent defender it would help them a ton, but since he isn't they may find themselves dependng on Dooling a little bit more which also works to our advantage.

Mouning and Shaq would be a very nice challenge, but I'd like to see how much they both have left come time for the ECF.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

What the Miami papers are saying:



> *The wound was still fresh. But the Pistons play tackle football better than any sports team in Detroit, so it didn't much bother Chauncey Billups that a collision with the Miami Heat's Keyon Dooling on Sunday left him with seven new stitches on his face to go with the other five he collected Friday against Orlando.
> 
> Some tourists leave Florida after a weekend with T-shirts and seashells; Billups departed with a new collection of scars.
> 
> ...


Dan Le Batard... what more can I say...

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/columnists/dan_le_batard/11363323.htm


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> At 56-21, the Heat would have to win out to match the all-time best of 61-21 it set in 1996-97. As it is, it will need to win Thursday in Philadelphia amid O'Neal's expected return to avoid its first three-game losing streak of the season.
> 
> "I have no doubt this team is going to fight through it," forward Eddie Jones said.
> 
> ...


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/basketball/heat/sfl-heat11apr11,0,3086266.story?coll=sfla-sports-heat


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

CJ said:


> What the Miami papers are saying:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And then Larry Brown pinched Stan Van Gundy, and Joe Dumars kicked sand in Pat Riley's face. Horrible writing. Take a loss like a man (or at least a woman).


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

the media shouldn't have even bothered writing about it. if shaq doesn't play the game is pointless and has no meaning/value.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Amazing how the Miami paper talks about our rough play, Yet our PG gets stitches...hmmm. I take all reporters with a grain of salt, especially when it comes to my Pistons.
I dont think Zo will be able to duplicate his performance again so Im not worried, Shaq is the only worry that we have. Lets get the Bulls wrapped up tonight and rest the starters a bit over the last week.


----------

